# 'Getting it working'...



## tiking

...will portray a Libyan mechanic working on the rocket launcher. Now I am not so good with figures so I am working hard on trying to pant them to look right. I am still waiting for the mechanic figure. As it is the dio is about 98% ready. Hope you guys like it. Pics are not in any particular order.


----------



## tiking




----------



## John P

Excellent debris and weathering! It looks real!


----------



## rhinooctopus

*Getting it to work...*

Amazing work!
1/25th scale?

Phil K


----------



## tiking

rhinooctopus said:


> Amazing work!
> 1/25th scale?
> 
> Phil K


Thanks guys. Phil, it is 1/35.


----------



## Jafo

is the truck from Meng? nice job


----------



## tiking

Yes, it is.


----------



## BOXIE

awesome build.you are the MAN.


----------



## tiking

Kind words. Thank you. Not the MAN yet, but working on it.


----------



## Spockr

Very realistic scene and the photography is great!


----------



## tiking

Thanks.


----------



## StarshipClass

Fantastic work! And I agree that the photography is superb!

This is an under-represented subject area and not really appreciated. In reality, such rocket launching trucks have proved to be the undoing of tanks and are much cheaper and easier to put together--especially on the fly. Such economical and very effective weapons platforms are the immediate future of warfare.


----------



## SteveR

Amazing work, as usual!


----------



## tiking

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Fantastic work! And I agree that the photography is superb!
> 
> This is an under-represented subject area and not really appreciated. In reality, such rocket launching trucks have proved to be the undoing of tanks and are much cheaper and easier to put together--especially on the fly. Such economical and very effective weapons platforms are the immediate future of warfare.


So true. These weapons have taken out quite a few modern armor vehicles. They are not to be underestimated.


----------



## StarshipClass

tiking said:


> So true. These weapons have taken out quite a few modern armor vehicles. They are not to be underestimated.


Yeah, take a rocket launcher and a good used Toyota and go up against a tank costing hundreds of thousands of dollars (or more!) and WIN? You can't beat that for bang for buck. 

BTW: Your weathering and damage on the truck is incredibly realistic.:thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Haha..thanks. spray cans and real dust were used for weathering the pickup.


----------



## tiking

Ok guys. The figures have now been added with a dog and his water bowl. Please go easy on me as this is my first major work with figures. As you all know, I have been shy about painting figures due to my inexperience. So here are the pics.


----------



## Spockr

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Fantastic work! And I agree that the photography is superb!
> 
> This is an under-represented subject area and not really appreciated. In reality, such rocket launching trucks have proved to be the undoing of tanks and are much cheaper and easier to put together--especially on the fly. Such economical and very effective weapons platforms are the immediate future of warfare.



This reminds me... I worked at Texas Instruments during the '80's in the military electronics side of TI's business. Our group was responsible for land, sea and air portable weapons systems of all kinds and we saw many types of designs. This diorama reminded me of a design one of our engineers did for 'fun' where he developed the concept for a wire guided missile launcher to to be mounted onto the hood of a '57 Chevy he was restoring at the time.

Other engineers in our group were very knowledgeable about the logistics of deploying ordinance (i.e firing rockets). They actually did the calculations to determine if it would be feasible to fire a rocket at a vehicle in a traffic situation where say some yayhole had just cut you off. The calculations indicated that with the correct armor piercing ordinance and vehicle travel speed it would be possible to:
A. acquire the target
B. fire the weapon
C. strike and destroy the offending target
D. drive the converted '57 Chevy urban assault vehicle right straight through the wake of the offending vehicle without harm to said assault vehicle or it occupants.

Unfortunately company management declined our request to acquire the necessary armaments due (they said) to concerns about 'public safety' 

I did not make this story up and all work on the project was done after hours. I miss those days.


----------



## Spockr

Did not mean to steal your thread with the above ^ story. 

Your work on this dio continues to be amazing. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## tiking

Thanks for the story and comments. No worries. It was a good story. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## BOXIE

I think your figures are very good.The accessories really add to the scene.


----------



## tiking

Thanks Boxie.


----------



## tiking

Ok. I finally added another figure, this time from MENG civilian kit. It is a boy. Again, go easy on the paint job. ButI think I did an OK job for my third figure. I also added more bike parts and Misc.


----------



## ClubTepes

That is VERY, VERY, nice work.
It pays tribute for someone to assume its 1/25 and have it turn out to be 1/35.

Looks great, good photography.

Can't wait to see the figures.


----------



## tiking

ClubTepes said:


> That is VERY, VERY, nice work.
> It pays tribute for someone to assume its 1/25 and have it turn out to be 1/35.
> 
> Looks great, good photography.
> 
> Can't wait to see the figures.


Thanks but the figures are already on the dio. You must have missed them.


----------



## StarshipClass

Spockr said:


> This reminds me... I worked at Texas Instruments during the '80's in the military electronics side of TI's business. Our group was responsible for land, sea and air portable weapons systems of all kinds and we saw many types of designs. This diorama reminded me of a design one of our engineers did for 'fun' where he developed the concept for a wire guided missile launcher to to be mounted onto the hood of a '57 Chevy he was restoring at the time.
> 
> Other engineers in our group were very knowledgeable about the logistics of deploying ordinance (i.e firing rockets). They actually did the calculations to determine if it would be feasible to fire a rocket at a vehicle in a traffic situation where say some yayhole had just cut you off. The calculations indicated that with the correct armor piercing ordinance and vehicle travel speed it would be possible to:
> A. acquire the target
> B. fire the weapon
> C. strike and destroy the offending target
> D. drive the converted '57 Chevy urban assault vehicle right straight through the wake of the offending vehicle without harm to said assault vehicle or it occupants.
> 
> Unfortunately company management declined our request to acquire the necessary armaments due (they said) to concerns about 'public safety'
> 
> I did not make this story up and all work on the project was done after hours. I miss those days.


Ha! That's a good one! Turns out y'all were right to explore this train of thought. The only thing you got incorrect was that it would be tanks instead of other cars being taken out.:wave:


----------



## StarshipClass

tiking said:


> Thanks but the figures are already on the dio. You must have missed them.


_I _didn't see them until now--great work on them! They add a lot to the scene. Great job painting them up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Ha! That's a good one! Turns out y'all were right to explore this train of thought. The only thing you got incorrect was that it would be tanks instead of other cars being taken out.:wave:


Well if you saw the way they drove in Texas you would know that taking out bad drivers in cars would amount to doing 'community service'


----------



## dge467

Great work as usual!!! Awesome details. The figures look fine. You are inspiring me to do another diorama!


----------



## tiking

dge467 said:


> Great work as usual!!! Awesome details. The figures look fine. You are inspiring me to do another diorama!


Thanks for those inspiring words. Hope to see that diorama soon.


----------



## tiking

I decided to remove the Hilux and just make things more simple. Did some minor changes after these pics were taken but not much.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

The only thing I saw as an "issue"were the seams on the dog; I can't tell in the most-recent pictures if the seams were filled. For the past several years, I've judged dioramas during the annual Three Rivers IPMS (Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania) and I've enjoyed seeing modelers' imaginations run amok as they create their own small worlds.


----------



## tiking

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Jafo

really nice job on that. nice and busy. it keeps your eyes moving to find more cool stuff. I agree about the seam line on the dog.


----------



## tiking

Will rectify it.


----------



## tiking

Jafo said:


> really nice job on that. nice and busy. it keeps your eyes moving to find more cool stuff. I agree about the seam line on the dog.


The dog has since been removed.


----------



## wander1107

Three words to describe this...

Fab u lous


----------



## tiking

wander1107 said:


> Three words to describe this...
> 
> Fab u lous


Super thanks for that.


----------



## Alien

Really stunning work. Simply fantastic. :thumbsup:
I do love a diorama with a lot of 'junk' in it, as it makes everything come alive.

What did you use for all the earth, grass and weeds??
Did you raid your garden?? 
They certainly look real.

Alien


----------



## tiking

Alien said:


> Really stunning work. Simply fantastic. :thumbsup:
> I do love a diorama with a lot of 'junk' in it, as it makes everything come alive.
> 
> What did you use for all the earth, grass and weeds??
> Did you raid your garden??
> They certainly look real.
> 
> Alien


Hi and thanks. All vegetation was taken from outside.  The ground work is the real thing


----------



## Stangfreak

Absolutely Fantastic !


----------



## tiking

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tiking

Alien said:


> Really stunning work. Simply fantastic. :thumbsup:
> I do love a diorama with a lot of 'junk' in it, as it makes everything come alive.
> 
> What did you use for all the earth, grass and weeds??
> Did you raid your garden??
> They certainly look real.
> 
> Alien


I used moss and real twigs and weeds.


----------

